# Air Freedom Rights



## jis (Feb 23, 2022)

For quite a while I had been looking for a concise article on what the so called Air Freedom Rights are and a bit of history about them. I think I finally found an article. So here it is:









Air Freedom Rights | The Geography of Transport Systems







transportgeography.org





Thought this might be of interest to some who are into air transport.


----------

